# Auto shifter



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys I was looking to see if their are any aftermarket auto shifters for the GTO but I couldn't find any so I assume that there aren't any.Is there a way to modify any other 4l6xe shifters to fit or not.Thanks Matt.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What happened to the stock one?


----------

